# anyone ever smoked cream corn?



## crewcab4x4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has ever smoked cream corn? Was it any good if anyone has tried it? Maybe it's a crazy thoght.

Jason


----------



## walking dude (Mar 23, 2008)

if you can smoke dutch's beans in the smoker, i don't see why not......just stir it every so often, to incorportate the smoke flavor, and keep a skin from forming...........heck, give it a shot, take pics..........thats what is great about this site, we come up with new ideas all the time, from folks like you willing to go out on the edge and try new things..........


----------



## crewcab4x4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Just put some cream corn on with the ham and ABT'S . We'll see what happens . Will post pics , and how it turned out later. I guess what' the worst that can happen.
Jason


----------



## capt dan (Mar 23, 2008)

It might be a lil chewy, but it sounds like a  good concept. I am thinking maybe making your own creamed corn out of raw corn, and then smoke it for an hr or two! Souns like a perfect subject for the warmer on the 60!


----------



## lcruzen (Mar 23, 2008)

That sound quite good Jason. I like to mix a can of whole kernel corn with creamed corn so there is actually some corn in it.


----------



## doctor phreak (Mar 23, 2008)

what would be better is smoking your raw whole corn and then making cream corn out of it when done....
p.s  just join not long ago ,  enjoying reading all the post and getting some new ideas...


----------



## walking dude (Mar 23, 2008)

Doc.........head on over to Roll Call, and introduce yourself..........tell us abit about yourself.........maybe post some pics of your smoker.....

and make sure to sign up for Jeff's FREE 5-day ecourse

once again Welcome......see you in roll call


----------



## crewcab4x4 (Mar 25, 2008)

Sorry I haven't got the pics up yet but it turned out pretty good. I smoked for 1 hr. should've gone 2hrs. to get more smoke flavor. I did 2 cans and browned , and crumbled 3 pieces of bacon and threw it in. There wasn't any leftover anyway. 
Jason


----------



## kookie (Mar 25, 2008)

I have done creamy green beans in the smoker and they turned out awsome, I would think cream corn should to.... I cook amost anything in the smoker........


----------

